# Show me your horse's scars and how you cover them up for a show!



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

Shapley's makes a great aerosol can spray in different colors that I use mostly for my mare's socks but the black/brown work well to cover scars over a wide area. She has a few small white marks from rain rot scars and I usually just use waterproof mascara to cover them.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugarcube said:


> I wanted to know if there's any hope of showing her locally.


Showing locally? Don't even worry about it. 

I don't even attempt to cover my horse's scars for a local show. And Red has some nasty ones on his back hind leg, from tearing it down to the bone TWICE.


----------

